
Show HN: Usable colorized log output in Python - Induane
https://github.com/induane/logcolor
======
Induane
I've always been of the opinion that when making command line tools in Python
one should use the logging system to relay messages to the user. It makes it
easy to change verbosity levels (add a log-level command line switch!) and the
logger writes to stderr which helps separate your informational messages from
information that should be written directly to stdout.

Python's logging system is great but there is no simple way to colorize the
textual output. There are some log formatters that are able to format an
entire message in one color or another but formatting only a portion of a log
message was cumbersome and annoying.

To that end I've produced a couple of logging formatters that can be used to
format portions of log messages with color codes for beautiful command line
output, all aided by a very simple domain specific language.

